# trying to keep my plants alive.



## ckwatson (Sep 30, 2009)

The plants I have are starting to get black spots on them? It is a crypt and a mellow sword. I was suggested Flourish Comprehensive Supplement. Would this be good or should I just go with root tabs or maybe a mix of both? I was also told about flourish excel, any thoughts would be great.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

It would be better to give a variety to your plants and it is alwaus to give them c02 as well as a good supply of light


----------



## ckwatson (Sep 30, 2009)

would the excel be a good way to help the photosynthesis with out adding a full CO2 system. I got out of reef keeping because it was staring to get to expensive and heavy on equipment. I dont mind dosing or adding root tabs but I dont have the time or money to mess with a full blown CO2. I also plan on stocking my tank pretty heavily so after a while I hope the fish will start taking care of the fertilization and CO2 needs of the plants.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

I dont use c02 either but it is always better...as for the excel i have never used it but it wont hurt ...how big is the aquarium?


----------



## ckwatson (Sep 30, 2009)

its a 36 bow and I have a 2x 24 watt T5HO light on it. I am running a 10000k and actinic right now but Im not sure if the actinic is doing any thing for my plants.


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

The blue actinic is not doing anything for your plants. But the other bulb alone is plenty for that size tank. I would suggest the root tabs. I am not a big fan of the flourish products. Many of the flourish types kill some plants and once you start using it u can't stop without drastic effects on the plants. And no you do not need to buy co2. I have 157 non c02 planted tanks and only 1 planted tank with co2 because I have Nesea Red and Myrio Tuberculatum Red planted in that tank.


----------

